# World War Simulation



## Dr Frank (Jul 21, 2009)

World War Simulation

This is somewhere in the near future, that the world has progressed steadily and no major event has taken place. However, the world economy suddenly changes, in the positive direction, and the different countries start rearming themselves and making alliances. The brief period of peace has been disrupted, and now the mantle of leadership is thrust upon you as you take control of your nation, and bring it to victory in WORLD WAR SIMULATION.

This game is set in the year 2060, and after a period of technological and political stagnancy different countries are starting to arm themselves, upsetting the balance that existed for only so long. You must choose one country to head and manage all its affairs. There are no objectives, and you can create your own priorities. Your only goal is to survive.

How to Start:
-Choose which country you want play with and post it here.
-After this I'll PM you regarding which of the options underneath are available to you and then PM your preferred choices back.
-Choose a title. (For example President, Premier etc.) (optional) (only in certain instances)
-Choose a minor bonus. (only in certain instances)
-If you're one of the 'Five Powers', choose which 'Special Ability' you would like to set for the beginning of the game.
-Choose whether you want to join the UN.

And you're set.

The game will start when at least five nations are in the game, of which two have chosen one of the 'Five Powers'. So, these are the countries you can choose (currently):

The Major Powers

Russia
USA

Emerging Powers

China
Iraq (Headquarters of United Freedom Movement or UFM)
Japan (Head of Alliance of Asian States or AAS)

Other

Afghanistan
Australia
Brazil
Canada
Egypt
France
Germany
India
Indonesia
Iran
Malaysia
Mexico
Pakistan
Saudi Arabia
Singapore
South Korea
Spain
Thailand
UK
Yemen

Important Explanation:
Each nation is unique and has different military, economic and industrial capabilities than others. The 'Five Powers' are special in their own way. The people controlling USA, China and Russia can make their own decisions as normal, but the system for AAS and UFM is different. The person who controls Japan heads AAS but to make AAS decisions they will have to hold a regional vote consisting of AAS member states. The head of UFM controls Iraq in the beginning, but has his/her own economy and army and can shift his/her base to another UFM member state. However they cannot interfere with the workings of that country. The head of UFM does not need to consult member states for making decisions regarding UFM and can implement them on his/her own.
AAS currently comprises of: Japan, Thailand, Malaysia, Indonesia, South Korea and Singapore. UFM currently consists of: Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Egypt and Yemen.


Rules of the Game:
The game progresses through 'turns'. Each person can make certain decisions each turn
In each turn a person can: 

Improve their Economy level and/or Industry level
Buy armies
Buy scientists
Engage in diplomacy and: declare war on another country; propose peace with a country you are at war with; propose an alliance with another country or propose trade with another country
Appeal to United Nations (If you have a dispute, are attacked or sabotaged, or are helpless against a larger force, have a weak economy or have any other problem you can address it to the UN and if a consensus is reached help may be dispatched)
Move armies and attack a country you are at war with
Withdraw or relocate armies from a location
Send Special Forces units to perform 'Secret Operations'
'Economy' increases the amount of wealth gained each level by $100, and costs $100 to increase by 1 level, starting at $150. Example: Increase to Level 2 costs $150, Increase from Level 2 to Level 3 costs $250 etc.
'Industry' lowers the cost to maintain an army by 5% each level, increases the amount of Research Points (RP) gained by 5% on the whole current amount being gained and increases wealth gained from economy by 5% each level.
'Scientists' gather Research Points (RP). Each scientist gathers 50 Research Points each turn. When Research Points reach a certain amount you may gain new technology.1 scientist costs $250.
Declaring war on other country costs $100, +$25 more if that country was hostile to towards you, +$50 more if that country was neutral, +$75 more if that country was friendly towards you or +$100 if that country was allied to you.
The cost of proposing peace towards a hostile country costs $50, but they may not accept it until you give a certain amount to that country and that amount depends on much that country demands.
If you are proposing an alliance or a trade link it depends on the other country whether they accept it, reject it or demand some wealth before accepting it.
An army costs $300. Every 5 armies cost $100 per turn to maintain. Each army has an Attack Strength (AS) of 10. When opposing armies fight a random number of 'Conflicts' occur. In each 'Conflict' a RNG will combine both armies Attack Strength, count the larger armies Attack Strength first, and the winner of the conflict is person on whose numbers the RNG landed the most.
A naval escort ship costs $150 each. Every five escort ships cost $100 per turn to maintain. Each one can carry three armies and are used to transport armies to locations which are not adjacent to any location where your armies are situated or to a place accessible by water.
A Special Forces team costs $300 each. They are used to perform Secret Operations. Each Special Forces team has a 'Special Strength' of 10, that determines whether the Special Forces team succeeds in their operations. At least half the target's number of Special Forces have to be sent, and at least half of them have to win 'Covert Conflicts' against the target's Special Forces to succeed in their task.
Each country has a minor military, economical or industrial bonus. However the 'Five Powers' each have two 'Special Abilities'. They can only use one ability at a time, and it takes one turn to switch from one to another. The 'Abilities' are:

USA: 
GLOBAL INTELLIGENCE (View the stats of any country for that turn)
ASSERT AUTHORITY (Force any country in UN to make any diplomatic decision except for forcing a trade link or forcing an alliance, however, this option can still be blocked by a veto by one of the five members of the Security Council)

China:
TRADE GIANT (Force any country that is not in open war with China to set up a trade link)       
INDUSTRY GIANT (Increases effects of Industry by 50%)

AAS: 
ECONOMIC PROSPERITY (The effect of Economy is increased by 25% for each member state of AAS)
REGIONAL STABILITY (25% more wealth is gained for each trade link within the AAS)

Russia: 
RED ARMY (Each army has an Attack Strength of 15, rather than 10)
ESPIONAGE (Russia gets +25% chance to succeed in Secret Operations, and can use several unique Secret Operations options)

UFM: 
MASS PROPAGANDA (Gains one free army every two turns)
BLACK MARKET (Gain a set income of $300 each turn)

Each turn you can do one Secret Operation, and choose as many Special Forces you want on the mission. The Operations are as follows:
$200 - Cash Hack (Steal up to $500 from target country)
$200 - Data Theft (Gain stats for the target country for that turn)
$200 - Disable (Lower the level of either economy or industry of target nation)
$300 - Sabotage (Destroy an enemy's or a neutral country's army)
$300 - Intercept (Intercept enemy naval ships in your own and adjacent allies' territory, for the next two rounds)
ESPIONAGE Operations:
$200 - Armoury Raid (Three successful armoury raids form one free army)
$300 - Disrupt Trade (Stop a trade route between two countries for three turns)
$300 - Steal Tech (Steal up to 100 Research Points from target country)

Note: In an Intercept each opposing force (naval escort ships and Special Forces) square off one-on-one until the minimum number of confrontations take place. If at the end 60% of naval units are successfully intercepted, 60% of them survive and return to home country.


Each turn PM me your decisions and once everyone has done that the game will progress to the next turn. I will post any major changes and events that take place in the game. You can communicate with other players also, and I recommend you post in the form of press conferences, newspaper reports, television news etc. and RP as much as you can (role-play, not Research Points). The game will start when at least five people have joined the game and two of them have to be one of the 'Five Powers'.

Credits:
My insane self for the idea.
My sane self for the organisation.
My brother, Doughman, for his suggestions and support.

Questions? Comments? I accept everything. Post here or PM me for your queries.​


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Interesting. This could very well be made into a multiplayer, online game. I would like to take control of Japan. :P


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 22, 2009)

Presenting the Crown Prince of Japan, Cyndaquil! 






Four more people to join before the game starts.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 15, 2010)

May I take Mexico?


----------



## Dr Frank (Aug 17, 2010)

*Frantic eye twitch*
0_o"

This thread has been dead for over an year, and I'm sure no one was ever really interested, so no.

Have a nice day.


----------

